# Bildschirm flackert+Zeilenverschiebunbg bei BluRay wiedergabe



## Sebbi12392 (15. Juni 2015)

Servus,

Ich will grad nen BluRay anschauen und ständig fängt das Bild an zu flackern. Die Zeilen verscheiben sich also das Teilt sich Horizental in 3 Bilder die alle etwas Verschoben übereinander liegen und immer wieder kommen extreme Flecken (Weiß Lila Grün so ganz Grobe Pixel ins Bild). Kein wirklichen  Plan woran das liegt .
Jemand ne Idee?

EDIT: Ach ja Bildschirme sind ein ASUS Rog Swift und ein Acer S242HL . Auf beiden Bildschirmen das selbe Problem.

MfG


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juni 2015)

Welche Hardware nutzt du dafür?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (15. Juni 2015)

Wie welche Hardware?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (15. Juni 2015)

Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Wie welche Hardware?


Siehe Signatur.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. Juni 2015)

Sieht man am Handy nicht


----------



## Sebbi12392 (15. Juni 2015)

GTX 780 Strix und i74790k 16 gig RAM LG bluray Brenner E10 500w custom wakü


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2015)

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?

Welches Programm nutzt du zum Abspielen?

Welchen Takt hat die GPU/VRAM?

Welcher Grafiktreiber ist installiert?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (16. Juni 2015)

Power DVD. 1,3ghz boost. RAM standart. Der aktuellste


----------

